# Wireless Problems



## garrettdreyfus (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey *g*uys,

I recently installed FreeBSD 9 on an old ThinkPad T400. I loved it. When I saw 10 had ZFS I had to switch for fun. However on my switch I lost wireless  x( . I have been forum surfing the whole day and have nowhere else to go. The main problem is that `dhclient` gives me 
	
	



```
wlan0: no link .............giving up
```

Here's my /etc/rc.conf:


```
hostname = "asdfasdf"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
zfs_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

Here's my wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ap_scan=1
network={
    ssid="blah"
    bssid=blah
    key_mgmt=NONE
    wep_tx_keyidx=0
    wep_key0="asdf"
}
```

Here's my `ifconfig`:

```
iwn0: flags=<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST>
    ether .....(too lazy to type the hex)
    nd6_options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL
    media IEE ...
    status no carrier
wlan0
    ether ...
    nd6 options= 21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media IEE...
    status: no carrier
    ssid "" channel 1
```
I've tried running 
`ifconfig iwn0 up`
`ifconfig wlan0 up`
`dhclient wlan0`
and I still get no link...

The weirdness is that `ifconfig wlan0 list scan` works.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2014)

Please, stop using WEP.  Even getting the keys right is a pain, and then it's for security that is trivially cracked.

Don't up or down iwn0, do that to the virtual interface, wlan0.

Does the output of `ifconfig wlan0 up list scan` show your SSID?


----------



## garrettdreyfus (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you sir. I was actually planning on switching soon . As for the scan it does show my SSID.


----------



## garrettdreyfus (Jan 30, 2014)

After continuing to work on it I have discovered another weird thing. If I comment out `ifconfig_wlan0="WPA"` then I no longer get no link from dhclient. However as you can imagine I can still not connect to my network without WPA.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2014)

garrettdreyfus said:
			
		

> I recently installed FreeBSD 9 on an old ThinkPad T400. I loved it. When I saw 10 had ZFS I had to switch for fun.


FreeBSD has had ZFS since version 7.0. It's not a "new" feature on 10.0. The only thing new relating to ZFS is that the installer can now do a ZFS install.


----------



## garrettdreyfus (Jan 30, 2014)

When I first heard of ZFS I had already installed version 9.0 without it, so the easy installation of version 10 seemed like a good way to get my hands on it.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 30, 2014)

Since it's WEP is the key hex or text?

If it's text then your wpa_supplicant.conf should look like this:

```
ap_scan=1
network={
    ssid="blah"
    bssid=blah
    key_mgmt=NONE
    wep_tx_keyidx=0
    wep_key0="asdf"
}
```

If it's hex then your wpa_supplicant.conf should look like this:

```
ap_scan=1
network={
    ssid="blah"
    bssid=blah
    key_mgmt=NONE
    wep_tx_keyidx=0
    wep_key0=1x000900afbcd121212
}
```


----------



## garrettdreyfus (Jan 30, 2014)

It is in ascii and I have it in quotes. Although I do believe it is a wep problem for I can connect to unsecured networks.

Thanks for the reply,

Garrett


----------



## throAU (Jan 31, 2014)

garrettdreyfus said:
			
		

> It is in ascii and I have it in quotes. Although I do believe it is a wep problem for I can connect to unsecured networks.
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Garrett



WEP networks are also unsecured networks


----------



## Ab Pp (May 8, 2016)

Still no luck?? Even when you switched to WPA you could not connect??

I get the same issue with 10.3!







garrettdreyfus said:


> After continuing to work on it I have discovered another weird thing. If I comment out `ifconfig_wlan0="WPA"` then I no longer get no link from dhclient. However as you can imagine I can still not connect to my network without WPA.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2016)

Ab Pp said:


> Still no luck?? Even when you switched to WPA you could not connect??


He never switched to WPA. 



> I get the same issue with 10.3!


Please open a new thread. This thread is over 2 years old and it's likely a different issue.


----------

